# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Transparencia Internacional publica los resultados de su índice en Gestión del Agua

## Salut

> *TI publica los resultados del Índice de Transparencia en la Gestión del Agua*
> 
> Esta mañana ha tenido lugar la presentación de los Resultados del ÍNDICE DE TRANSPARENCIA EN LA GESTIÓN DEL AGUA (INTRAG), elaborado por Transparencia Internacional España. En el Acto de presentación han intervenido: D. Jesús Lizcano, Presidente de Transparencia Internacional España, D. Jesús Sánchez-Lambás, Director General de la Fundación Ortega-Marañón y D. Manuel Villoria Mendieta, Catedrático de la Universidad Rey Juan Carlos, todos ellos miembros del Consejo Directivo de Transparencia Internacional España. También han estado presentes los miembros del Equipo Técnico que ha colaborado con TI-España en la elaboración de este Índice.
> 
> Este nuevo Índice constituye una herramienta para medir y divulgar el nivel de transparencia informativa de los Organismos que gestionan el Agua en España (Confederaciones Hidrográficas y Agencias Autonómicas del Agua). La evaluación se lleva a cabo a través de un conjunto integrado de 80 indicadores, relativos a seis Áreas de transparencia.
> 
> ÍNDICE DE TRANSPARENCIA EN LA GESTIÓN DEL AGUA (INTRAG): OBJETIVOS Y CARACTERÍSTICAS BÁSICAS
> 
> RESULTADOS DEL INTRAG: ASPECTOS MÁS DESTACADOS 
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/10/ti-publica-l...tion-del-agua/

----------

